# Гентовка 2. Москва. 10 июля.[прошла успешно, фотки тут]

## dish

 :Exclamation:  Итак, намечается очередная гентовка 10 июля, в воскресенье.

Время и место пока не определено.

В этот раз гентовка будет тематической. Тема: Проект русской документации Gentoo, перевод оригинальной документации на русский язык.

Ustas проведет краткий семинар по формату GuideXML.  :Smile: 

Также постараемся подготовить раздаточные материалы.

Электронная версия этих материалов, разумеется,  будет доступна для скачивания.

На гентовку приглашаются абсолютно все! Даже если вы не знакомы с проектом русской документации -- все равно приходите!  :Very Happy: 

Заявки на присутствие шлите на мыло: dish <at> gentoo dot ru 

 :Question:  С местом на самом деле некоторые сложности: нужно, чтобы оно было достаточно тихим и с крышей над головой. Если кто-то может предложить какое-нибудь подходящее этим критериям место -- буду весьма признателен.  :Smile: 

----------

## alistro

я бы был

но, улетаю отсыпаться в турцию. так что буду ждать отчёт и материалы)

----------

## User Unknown

 *alistro wrote:*   

> я бы был
> 
> но, улетаю отсыпаться в турцию. так что буду ждать отчёт и материалы)

 

такая же ерунда... в Сиде :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

Вопрорс, ради интереса, а в Питере бывают?

----------

## dish

Izvinite, chto translitom -- pishu s kompa, gde net russkogo.

Ne znayu naschet Pitera  :Sad: 

2ManJak A pochemu by tebe ne poprobovat' organizovat' Gentovku samomu?  :Wink: 

Dumayu, narod otkliknetsya  :Smile: ))

----------

## vitja

Привет!

ну чего у вас там с местом проясняется?

----------

## dish

Poka net  :Sad: 

Predlojite chto-nibud'  :Rolling Eyes: 

Govoryat, est' "Krujki", v kotoryh tiho... ya ne znayu, gde oni nahodyatsya  :Sad: 

Vrode, v TJI Friday's tiho, no tam tseny ne ochen' demokratichnye (hotya paru krujek piva/stakanov koly/soka vpolne mojno pozvolit)

Est' neskol'ko mest na okrainah goroda, no ne vsem ehat' udobno. Esli ne v lom ehat', to mojno tam  :Smile: 

Eshe raz izvinite, chto translitom  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ManJak

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2ManJak A pochemu by tebe ne poprobovat' organizovat' Gentovku samomu? 
> 
> Dumayu, narod otkliknetsya ))

 

Да  это дело больше для молодежи  :Smile:  (это не для того, чтоб обидеть),

а мне просто интересно сходить пообщаться  :Smile: 

Хотя, чем черт не шутит ...

Будет отпуск - предложу!

----------

## ManJak

Да, давайте устроим опрос, а сколько народу пойдет (Питер)?

Устроим тут:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2547323.html#2547323

----------

## vitja

в каком смысле тихо? может в беингве попробовать?

----------

## dish

 *vitja wrote:*   

> в каком смысле тихо? может в беингве попробовать?

 

Можно поподробнее?

----------

## vitja

ну есть такое кафе, в центре(м. чистые пруды), цены вобщем ничего..

если в воскресенье не будет проходить каких-либо мероприятий будет ничё и места должно хваттить...

с другой стороны можно выбраться куда-нибудь в парк, измайловский например, если погода будет ничего...

----------

## dish

А можно их точное название и, если не трудно, ссылочку на сайт?

----------

## vitja

Belingua, адрес: г. Москва, Кривоколенный переулок, д.5, стр.10. (ст. метро Чистые пруды, Тургеневская)

сайт, к сожалению, не нашёл...

----------

## vitja

смотри-ка пхп-шники 10-ого устраивают openair: http://phpclub.ru/talk/showthread.php?s=c40ca6574b72d71645d7a4e594b94bfa&threadid=69461&rand=31

----------

## dish

Итак, раздаточные материалы распечатаны.

Алексей Чумаков подтвердил свое присутствие на гентовке.

----------

## vitja

 *dish wrote:*   

> Итак, раздаточные материалы распечатаны.
> 
> Алексей Чумаков подтвердил свое присутствие на гентовке.

 

это конечно хорошо ))

только вот с местом что?

а сколько человек намечается?

----------

## dish

Фотки с Гентовки  :Smile: 

----------

